# Thrush.......which doctor do I need to see/call?



## Sassafrass (Mar 3, 2004)

So how do we get treated for thrush? Do I call the ped first? My ob office? My ped office also has an LC.....will she be the one to give me a script? Basically, I am really trying to avoid going to 2 different doctors. What do you suggest? I have been doing the GV for 2 days now, but it doesn't seem to be any better. Symptoms are my nipple pain, even with great latch....they feel as though they are sunburned. And my baby has a really white tongue and is very fussy. She is 3 weeks old if that matters.

Oh, I guess I need to mention that I just started a round of antibiotics for a bladder infection that did not respond to natural remedies. I also take acidopilus.......how much should I be taking?

Thanks!
Angela


----------



## dawndup (Jan 31, 2004)

My family doctor has an LC on staff at their office, and the LC is also a nurse practitioner so she can write prescriptions. I gave her a call when I had thrush.

I think the LC at your ped's office is a good place to start. She can have one of the docs there write you a prescription even if she can't. or she can call your familiy doc for you.

I don't know about the acidophilus... I was very fortunate to have thrush that responded quickly to Nystatin, so it was no problem. I hope yours goes away quickly!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would call your ped (though both our old ped and OB said baby can't pass it to mom, yeah right). You can keep treating baby w/ the GV, but anything you take will treat baby too. They can give you diflucan to help or you can try some anti-yeast cream like monistat or lotrimin.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

When I had thrush, I found my OB-GYN was the most helpful - she got the hospital pharmacy to make me up some Jack Newman's All Purpose Nipple Ointment, she gave me Diflucan, she consulted with the LC... A dermatologist I saw was useless. And dd's ped. was ok - she was willing to prescribe dd Nystatin even though dd didn't have symptoms. I don't know if a ped can prescribe you Diflucan though.

Seeing your baby is only 3 weeks old, I'd give the OB a call first.

I hope your insurance covers Diflucan cause it's horribly expensive.


----------

